# First attempt at hdr please help



## Quizzy703 (Jun 14, 2012)

I took this photo while driving So it's behind a windshield. Just trying to get on some feedback on how I should work with hdr. I edited this photo with photomatix. All feedbacks are welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello there!
Don't know much about HDR, but I can tell you the image is too blue... try to warm it a little bit... it's supposed to be a sunrise/sundown after all. 
Cool first attempt by the way, I like it!


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2012)

You took multiple exposures, while driving???????????    ...or is this a tone mapped single image?

The bright area of the sky is blown, trees along the road are too dark (lack detail) and it's just over cooked in general.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 15, 2012)

Its not HDR just a tone mapped image. Shoot some HDR then ask for help.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Its not HDR just a tone mapped image. Shoot some HDR then ask for help.



Wow...


----------



## Espike (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Its not HDR just a tone mapped image. Shoot some HDR then ask for help.
> ...



I know...


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 15, 2012)

Espike said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...



Same impression I got.  That's why I love the ignore list!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 15, 2012)

Well does he want help making a better looking tone mapped image or does he want help making an HDR? He is asking for our help without even making an effort. Just clicking a shot through the windshield while driving isnt much of an effort and a stupid thing to do as well. It doesnt take a minute to pull over. I enjoy helping people who at least make an effort.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

Bynx actually took time to discuss my first effort with me, more than I expected...repeatedly.  I imagine it was because I put forth an effort.  The OP didn't, he put up a tonemapped crap image, called it an HDR, and did a driveby.  He could have at least took the time to google "HDR" before posting here to see what it really was and how to shoot one.  

bynx just typed what 90% of us were thinking when viewing the post.  Short, simple, and direct.  I like his style.  

He certainly doesn't need me to defend him, but I felt I should voice my opinion after seeing the comments.

PS, 

if you want to get picky...your one or two word comments  about his comment were of even less help than his short very direct statement.  Just sayin'


----------



## Quizzy703 (Jun 15, 2012)

dandaluzphotography said:
			
		

> Same impression I got.  That's why I love the ignore list!



The guy is right I can't blame him. I didn't take multiple exposure and only did toning. I appreciate the comment. Thanks for the advices guys.


----------



## Quizzy703 (Jun 15, 2012)

But why do you have to go so rough on a newbie?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 15, 2012)

Quizzy703 said:


> But why do you have to go so rough on a newbie?



lol, tough love.  Makes you stronger.

There is a lot of information on here about HDR photography.  Read up, take some shots, practice and post your practice...you will get great advice, tips, and help.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 15, 2012)

Im sorry if I dont sugar coat what I say. Anyone, newbie or old timer alike, if asking for C&C be prepared for what comes. The effort I put in is based on the effort made by the OP. If you at least make an effort then together we will get you through it no matter how long it takes. Im glad you, at least understand, what I said. There is lots of material available that should get you well on the way to at least understanding what HDR is and how to achieve it. For starters read the sticky at the top of the HDR Forum. For fine tuning then come and ask for help. In my brusk way I hope Ive helped you.


----------



## EDL (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess everyone has their own "style" of discussing things.  When I have the time to find and shoot an HDR subject and post it, I fully expect Bynx to be straight forward on his critique, and I will come here with my shot specifically for that.  I like Bynx's style of HDR (and a few others here too) and that's what I aspire to.  For me, the straight up critique is what "I" want.  I hope to get feedback from a couple others here too who's work I like as well.  I fully expect it to get ripped to pieces.  I have no illusions, as a noob, to capture top notch images and process them perfectly right off the bat.  I think at the very best I might get lucky and get a "it's a good first effort", but the running list of what's wrong will be long.

As for HDR, I know it took me a little reading to understand what HDR is and why.  I think many just see the saturated colors and think that's what it's about.  They are taken aback when someone points out their tone mapped single image posted in an HDR forum isn't an HDR image.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 15, 2012)

There are effective ways to object without being objectionable.

Some people get that and, clearly, some people don't...


----------



## Bynx (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve5D I realize you dont have a clue about HDR but please focus your attention on the OPs post and not my critical remarks about his post. It seems there are guys like you who dont help things along but rather like to fuel trouble. The same goes for your buddy Dandaluz. Go out and shoot and practice your HDR, then when you have something to say about it, come on back and teach me a thing or two. Now I hope I sugar coated that enough for you.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Steve5D I realize you dont have a clue about HDR but please focus your attention on the OPs post and not my critical remarks about his post. It seems there are guys like you who dont help things along but rather like to fuel trouble. The same goes for your buddy Dandaluz. Go out and shoot and practice your HDR, then when you have something to say about it, come on back and teach me a thing or two.



My, you're certainly pleased with yourself, aren't you?

Ego much?

If bringing up my inexperience with HDR is what let's you fluff your feathers, hey, go for it. Guys like you live for such things, so far be it for me to deny you that. I don't "fuel" anything. I just have an extraordinarily low tolerance for BS and, after a cursory perusal of your posting history, that appears to be your strong suit.

Welcome to my ignore list, Chief...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 15, 2012)

You guys ruined this thread. Are you happy? 

Even if it is only a single tone mapped image you could have given him some pointers like its too over exposed and causing hot spots in the sky.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 15, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> You guys ruined this thread. Are you happy?



You're right, Joe.  This thread has been ruined, but this guy is an unbelievable jerk.  I won't say anymore on the subject.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> You guys ruined this thread. Are you happy?
> 
> Even if it is only a single tone mapped image you could have given him some pointers like its too over exposed and causing hot spots in the sky.



Okay, I'll give some pointers:

First: Don't take pictures WHILE driving.

Second: No, there is no second. Just DON'T take pictures while driving. Seriously. That was a nice scene you saw there, but was it REALLY worth risking someone else's life for?


----------



## Quizzy703 (Jun 15, 2012)

I got the advice and information needed from everyone who responded but no need to flame this thread anymore. Bynx comment wasn't rude I welcome all feedbacks on my post so everyone calm down and move on with your daily doings.

Thanks


----------

